# Model 3 Invades Circuit Mont Tremblant



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Your faithful forum founder and I get together to bolt some new Yokohama Advan A052s, Endless brake pads and assorted Mountain Pass Performance goodies on Magneto and then take him to the track.
Mayhem ensues.


----------

